# red grouper



## kalebk (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone no if red grouper are still good to eat with worms in them?We caught two today and were cleaning them and noticed these big white worms. anyway today we caught 1 scamp,2 red groupers, tore up the chicken dolphin probaly caught 30, had a big bull on but wrapped around the anchor line :banghead,also caught 2 tripletail that were shy of 15":nonono

special k's fishing team:usaflag


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

they are fine to eat


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

what we do is take a potato peeler n use the tip, the part used to cut eyes out of a potato, n just cuz out the worms


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Extra protein...They are fine to eat.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah man, we catch alot of red grouper in the southern part of the gulf.. most have black works in them... you'll be fine, just cook 'em well done and pick whatever worms you can out... enjoy


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *BBob (9/28/2009)*Extra protein...They are fine to eat.


hey its added texture too


----------



## Woodenchief (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure how true this is but I've heard it said that the common worms in fish are more nutritious than the fish flesh. I'm notfond of the site and the though of them but they don't affect the flavorthat I can tell andI've never heardof them causing any ill effects when eaten. 

Just tell thewife and kidsit's part of the seasoning!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I will eat it for you and if I live, then it was ok to eat.


----------

